# 2 amplis clase D, cual recomendarme o que opinion teneis



## Alfgu (Sep 27, 2008)

Pues buscando un amplificador para unos altavoces "Sanyo" que me regalaron con su caja y practicamente nuevos, que dan de pico 10W a 4 Ohmios, pues he encontrado estos 2 amplificador de la clase D que por las especificaciones se les ve con muy buena pinta y uno es mas sencillo que el otro.
Son estos 2 y a ver cual de los dos me recomendariais:

-2 watios Stereo
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/143123/ETC/PAM8202S8R.html

-6 Watios Stereo
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/114771/TI/TPA3005D2.html

Aunque bajo mi opinion me decantaria por el de 6 watios pero prefiero una segunda opinion y que sea de expertos en el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Sep 27, 2008)

No soy experto, solo aficionado autodidacta. Pero si fuera yo eligiria el de 2w, no solo por ser seguramente la opcion mas economica sino que es la mas facil de llevar a la practica. en cuanto a la calidad del componente es mejor la de 6w. la ultima palabra la tiene el oido humano... si pudiera escuchar como suenan ambas te definiria mejor con cual me quedo (no necesariamente la mas potente es la de mayor fidelidad sonora).

Salu2...


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola Recordtotal, no me importa la sencillez o la complicacion del circuito, es como todo, ponerse a ello.
Mas que otra cosa, era preguntar cual me venia mejor, para los altavoces, es decir, el mas acorde y el que aguante mejor la potencia, porque puede ser que el de 2 Watios puede quedarse corto al mover el cono del altavoz y el de 6 Watios puede venirme mas a corde para sacar mejor el sonido y el cono se mueva sin complicaciones, pero claro como el pico maximo de estos altavoces es de 10 watios tambien tengo algo de miedo que con los 6 watios pueda "cascarlos", por eso pido una opinion experta para ver que me puede decir de ello, si con el de 6 watios aguanta bien y va sobrado el altavoz.


----------



## maxep (Sep 28, 2008)

realmente se ve interesatne el integrado a que precio lo encuentras? si lo llegas a armar por favor comparte tu experiencia


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 28, 2008)

me iria por el TPA... no solo porque es de mayor potencia... generalmente tienen menor ruido... Texas Instruments es lider en circuitos analogicos...


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 29, 2008)

Gracias *Chico3001*, si ese crees que va a ir mejor por la calidad del fabricante y porque hace menos ruido, a por él que voi.

*Maxep* en cuanto lo arme que no creo que sea tardando mucho, lo pongo en el foro, no va a ser la continuacion de este post pero si abriré otro post nuevo con ello y los pasos que he seguido, por cierto no va a ser en PCB impresa ya que soy un desastre haciendolas, compraré las de baquelita o fibra perforada con cada celda-taladro independiente y lo haré ahí.

salu2's


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 29, 2008)

Puede que desista, no me habia dado cuenta que el TPA---- esta diseñado para 8 Ohmios y los altavoces que tengo son para 4 Ohmios, no se si habrá algun remedio para bajarlo de 8 a 4.


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 5, 2008)

Bueno, creo que no lo voi a hacer ya que he encontrado un Radio-Casete que no tenia los altavoces y se los voi a encasquetar y suena de miedo.
El aparato en cuestion es un Sony CFS W370L


----------

